# Cat Cancer



## MA

In Harley's yellow-hazel but cancer ridden eyes
Yesterday there was a teardrop in the corner that gave hint of his demise.
He first had stomach cancer, you see
that was cured with chemo pills and IV
But alas, not in time for it did spread
First in the left eye, then the right and in a short time throughout inside his head
His graceful, flexible movements with a dash of pride
Gave way to the illness in yesterday's stride.
The last few weeks I reminisced with tears
He was in our lives only 5 years!
Each night he slept beside me with his paws outstretched upon my chest, 
Then later moved across the bed to my husband's leg he'd rest.
He was our "garden angel" while laying under his favorite tree
and when my husband was out of town he was the "watch cat" who guarded me.
We will miss his soft purr
We will miss his silky furr
We will miss his soft padded touch
Oh Harley-boy, we love you so much!
To the rainbow bridge he went today
Where Bonkers and Poppy are waiting to play.

It was a very difficult and heartbreaking decision to make but suddenly in 3-4 days Harley declined very rapidly. He would fool us by still eating a little and using his litterbox but then came the "howling" in the middle of the morning and hiding in the dark places and the caving in of his back legs which was too much to bear because he was in so much pain.

My husband & I would like to thank all of our new friends here on the forum for all of their love, support and prayers that you have shared during Harley's journey.


----------



## Riddle

Oh no.  My condolences on losing your beloved Harley.


----------



## Socksipuss

I am so sorry


----------



## Ianthe

Oh, MA, I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you at this EXTREMELY difficult time.


----------



## Annissa

I am so sorry, MA. I weep for your loss.  I will move this to the Rainbow Bridge for you.


----------



## ospunkyo

So very sorry to hear about Harley  My heart is with you. It is so hard to lose such a sweet kitty friend like Harley. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Lori

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## BoscosMum

God Speed Harley....fly with the Angels!


----------



## CatAholic

I'm so sorry to hear about Harley. You truly were a fighter in this battle along with him. I hope you cling to your many memorys of this special baby. You were blessed to have had each other. Your a dear person


----------



## Jeanie

MA, We shared your hope, and we share your grief. God bless you. We are never prepared for what seems like finality, are we? But you know that God knows every sparrow that falls, and His arms surround you now. What a blessing that He shared Harley with you. He knew what He was doing because there could not have been a better family for this dear pet. As time passes and you somehow get used to the pain, please keep in touch. We don't want to lose you also. I wish you peace.

What a noble little warrior he was!


----------



## kitkat

Bless dear Harley. I am so sad to hear this


----------



## MA

Thank you all for your sincere, warm & loving condolences.

How long does it take to get over this pain? I cry off and on throughout the day and I can't talk about Harley to others without breaking down. The past 4 nights where difficult because Harley used to sleep on my arm.


----------



## CatAholic

Give it time MA  Loving Harley as long as you have doesn't go away in just days. It will get better but for now let the tears fall and remember how blessed you were to have had him to love and Harley to have had you. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Jeanie

MA, I'm still crying periodically over every pet I've lost. Time helps you to get used to the loss, not to get over it. However, you will notice that as each day passes there are fewer episodes of crying. Somehow God enables us to get through these terrible times. However, Harley will live forever in your heart and memories.

Perhaps you're not ready for this suggestions, but I have had people come to my house to buy a collie with pictures of the dear pet they've just lost, and tears rolling down their cheeks, whose tears become tears of joy when they saw the puppy they wanted. 

When you're ready, go to a shelter and walk around. I believe one of the cats or kittens will choose you, and you'll know it right away. If you adopt a kitten, you are saving a life, and that cat or kitten will need you so desperately that you will be very busy. Being busy helps during any loss. Today might be good, or it might be weeks or a month, but I really think it will help you. If you have always wished you had a specific breed, find one who raises the kittens underfoot, and asks many questions before she will even consider selling one of her babies. And make sure she insists that you wait until the kittens are at least 12 weeks old. God bless you. I hope this helps.


----------



## MA

Here are some pictures of Harley that I uploaded on Image Station. You do have to sign in to order to view the whole slideshow/album. There's only 15 pictures. Also not in order: kitten pictures mixed up with more current pictures. If you don't sign it, the first picture of Harley is displayed anyway so you will see that. Sorry about the convulated way about this but I'm not very good at all the computer in's and out's.

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4 ... lideshow=1


----------



## CatAholic

Oh MA, those pictures are priceless. You can see how much you loved him. How blessed you were to have each other. Thanks for sharing all the pictures. Praying eachday brings you comfort.


----------



## ForJazz

MA -- I saw this story late, and I'm sorry for that. What an angel you are. When I read your story -- it reminded me a lot of a book I read called "A Cat Named Darwin." Maybe you'd like to read it too. God bless.


----------



## MA

Thank you for your thoughts For Jazz I will look up that book soon. I just happened to look at this thread and got sad all over again 1) missing my beloved little furchild 2) also missing Cataholic Susie. She wrote me last on July 9.


----------

